# Fifa 14 Internetanforderungen



## P4ss0 (4. Oktober 2013)

Hallo liebes Forum,
habe vor, mir die Tage Fifa 14 für den PC zu kaufen. Ich möchte das Spiel überwiegend online spielen, aber ich habe eine ziemlich schlechte Internetverbindung. 
Daher meine Frage: Welche Download und Uploadrate benötigt man MINDESTENS, um dieses Spiel laggfrei spielen zu können?

Ich hoffe, Ihr könnt mir da weiter helfen ...

Grüße
P4ss0


----------



## Desktop (4. Oktober 2013)

Hm, gute Fragem weiß ich auch nicht. Aber was hast du denn für eine Verbindung ? Wichtig beim ONline Spielen is ja auch immer ein niedriger Ping


----------



## P4ss0 (4. Oktober 2013)

Ja Ping ist auch wichtig ...
Eigentlich wollte ich keine Angaben zu meiner Verbindung machen, da ich sonst sicherlich ausgelacht werde 
Also...
Download: 91 kbyte/s
Upload: 17 kbyte/s
Ping laut TS3: 57ms
Ping laut Google Ping Test: 61ms

Also der Ping ist recht akzeptabel wie ich finde. Allerdings ist der Rest schon extrem peinlich ....


----------



## Herbboy (4. Oktober 2013)

Was hast Du denn für ne Leitung? Also, was für nen Vertrag? An sich werden bei solchen Spielen so gut wie keine Daten übertagen, da die Aktionen Deiner Spieler als Koordinaten nur wenig Daten benötigen - aber da "man" an sich heutzutage DSL hat, wenn man spielt, kann es sein, dass bei Fifa da nicht besonders drauf geachtet wurde und es halt am Ende dann doch mehr ist. 

Wie lange brauchst Du denn zB für ne 10MB-Datei zum runterladen?


----------



## P4ss0 (4. Oktober 2013)

DSL 2000er Leitung von der Telecom habe ich
Für 10mb brauche ich 2min zum downloaden.


----------



## chbdiablo (4. Oktober 2013)

Mit DSL 2000 kann man solche Spiele locker spielen.
Die Daten, die du oben gemacht hast, sind aber für DSL2000 eigentlich viel zu langsam.
Mach mal nen Speedtest hier: Speedtest.net by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test


----------



## Herbboy (4. Oktober 2013)

Dann sollte es eigentlich reichen, so ein modernes Spiel wie zb BF3 braucht ggf. 50MB/*Stunde*, mehr wird es bei Fifa sicher nicht sein. Wenn Du also für 10MB nur 2Min brauchst, wären das ja 300MB/Stunde. Klar: wenn Du auch noch Teamspeak nutzt, wird es natürlich etwas mehr, aber ich meine, dass es da auch nur um die 10-15MB/Stunde sind, wenn man bei der Sprachqualität nicht auf höchste Stufe stellt

Allerdings kann es Dir trotzdem passieren, dass Du immer wieder Verbindungsruckler hast, denn ich weiß nicht, ob vlt auch mal kurzzeitig zB 1MB in 10 Sekunden fließen müssen, was dann nicht mehr reichen würde. Ist es denn für den Kauf von Fifa14 so entscheident, ob der Multiplayer klappt? Schließlich bietet das Game auch gegen die KI massig Spielemöglichkeit (ich selber spiele sehr viel ProEvolutionSoccer und an sich NUR Singleplayer  )


----------



## P4ss0 (4. Oktober 2013)

Ja für DSL 2000 ist es auch zu langsam. Aber es kommt einfach nicht mehr an. Leider ...
Also der Test hat eigentlich das Gleiche ergeben wie die anderen Tests....
Ping:60
Download: 0,73 Mbps
Upload: 0,13 Mbps

Aber meinste, mit dem Internet sollte man das locker laggfrei spielen können?

@Herbboy
Naja ich habe Fifa bis lang nur offline gespielt... Sicher macht das riesen Spaß ... Aber auf Dauer ist es gegen die KI immer das Gleiche 
Aber wenn Ihr sagt, dass das "eigentlich" reichen sollte, dann ist das für mich erstmal absolut okay. Bin ja bei online Spielen schon einiges an Laggs gewöhnt. Aber ab und an mal ein Hänger ... Das kann ich verkraften


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Oktober 2013)

DSL 2000 reicht zum Online zocken. Ich hab ja auch nicht mehr und kann damit selbst BF4 einwandfrei zocken. Beim Online-Zocken hab ich eigentlich nie Probleme damit, es nervt eher beim Runterladen von irgendwelchen Dateien


----------



## Desktop (9. Oktober 2013)

P4ss0 schrieb:


> Ja für DSL 2000 ist es auch zu langsam. Aber es kommt einfach nicht mehr an. Leider ...
> Also der Test hat eigentlich das Gleiche ergeben wie die anderen Tests....
> Ping:60
> Download: 0,73 Mbps
> ...


 

Hmm, komisch. 2000 DSL sollte fett reichen, aber deine Messwerte sind ja nur ein knappes Drittel davon. Wenigstens passt der Ping. Ich würde mal die Hotline kontaktieren, das kann ja nicht sein, dass da so wenig ankommt.


----------



## stawacz (10. Oktober 2013)

P4ss0 schrieb:


> Ja Ping ist auch wichtig ...
> Eigentlich wollte ich keine Angaben zu meiner Verbindung machen, da ich sonst sicherlich ausgelacht werde
> Also...
> Download: 91 kbyte/s
> ...


 

also ich zock auch viel online,,unter anderem auch fifa14.

hab die erfahrung gemacht das man mindestens ne 3000er leitung haben sollte zum online spielen.un optimal wär auch,wenn da dann nich noch die halbe familie mit dran hängt,,,  aber wenn ich mir die daten so angucke.. 91 kb im down,,was is denn das für ne leitung ?


und peinlich brauch dir da mal garnix sein...liegt doch immer an der gegend wo man wohnt,,wenn nich mehr geht,geht halt nich mehr 


und @ herb

ja das merkt man leider auch bei fifa wenn jemand ne schlechte verbindung hat,,das fängt an zu läggen bis hin zu dem eingabelag,wo man dann nich mal mehr steuern kann


----------



## stawacz (10. Oktober 2013)

Desktop schrieb:


> Hmm, komisch. 2000 DSL sollte fett reichen, aber deine Messwerte sind ja nur ein knappes Drittel davon. Wenigstens passt der Ping. Ich würde mal die Hotline kontaktieren, das kann ja nicht sein, dass da so wenig ankommt.


 
naja also 2000 is schon echt wenig,,,ein  freund von mir hat auch so ne leitung und is jeden tag am rumheulen,weil er league of legends nich vernünftig spielen kann



topic:ja er könnte da anrufen,,aber ich sag euch gleich,,als antwort kommt(wenn ein leitungstest nix gebracht hat)das immer geschrieben wird "bis zu(2000)"

hatte auch so n problem,mit alice damals,,16000er bestellt,und es kamen nur 4000 an,,,aus dem vertrag konnt ich nich mehr raus für 2 jahre...-.-

es kommt drauf an wo der verteilerkasten steht,,bzw wie weit der von dir zuhause weg steht,,um so weiter der weg is um so schlechter wird die rate,und der alicekasten damals stand über 1 km weg,,daher der miese speed.

bin jetzt gewechselt und hab den kasten von dem anbieter genau vor der haustür ...jetzt krieg ich sogar mehr speed als ich geordert hab.

38000 statt 32000,,und nur wegen dem kasten


----------

